# Threading Dial



## 1mondo (Apr 25, 2016)

Hi
I don't know if I am in the right place or not!
I am looking for a threading dial for my South Bend Heavy 10. Thought someone might have one for sale??
Thanks in advance for any help
Ray


----------



## LucknowKen (Apr 25, 2016)

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/classifieds/categories/wanted-to-buy-or-trade.9
I would love to find the threading dial for a SBL 9.
On Ebay this much coveted part usually goes for about $150 US
Some of the more talented members make their own.
http://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/south-bend-lathe-thread-dial.26375/


----------



## Splat (May 25, 2016)

Try Joe over at Plaza Machinery.  I got lucky on Ebay. You just gotta keep your eyes open....and it depends how bad you need/want it.


----------



## 1mondo (May 25, 2016)

Hey guys
Thanks for the input, I also got lucky on EBAY
Ray


----------

